# Reconstituting Peptides



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2012)

Reconstitution

Peptides come in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The amount of powder/product is stated in International Units (IU's) or in Milligrams (mg)

Melanotan peptides (Afamelanotide & Melanotan 2), PT-141, CJC-1295 & GHRPs (GRHP-2 & GHRP-6), HGH, GH fragments, et cetera use Bacteriostatic Water (BW). Bacteriostatic Water for injection, USP is a sterile, nonpyrogenic preparation of water for injection containing 0.9% of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative. It is supplied in a multiple-dose container from which repeated withdrawals may be made to dilute or dissolve drugs for injection. The pH is 5.7 (4.5 to 7.0)



For IGF use an acetic acid solution (.6%) which is 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar. You must filter the distilled water and white wine vinegar through a sterile 20 micron syringe filter before use. NaCl is used to buffer the injection.

1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent.

2.) Draw your preferred dilutent (BW) with a 1cc syringe. Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10 mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan
1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide. Many (not all) peptides are sealed with vacuum pressure, be careful.

4.) After dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl the vial until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The peptide is now ready for use.

5.) Store your now reconstituted peptide in the refrigerator. 

Measurement

After successfully reconstituting your peptide, measure the desired amount out for injection. Use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your product.

Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide this out as follows:
You will need to know the following to be successful: 1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)
100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the syringe (1/5th of the syringe).

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU

Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 10iu vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)
Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

Recap:
1.) How much actual product you are dealing with (MG or IU)
2.) How much water (dilutent) you are using to add to powder
3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount MG/IU.
4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit
5.) Multiply the number you get it step 4 by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe



Injection

1. Always wash your hands thoroughly.
2. Load up the syringe.
* Take the protective cover of the needle, top and bottom.
* Pull back the needle plunger to draw in the air equivalent to the dose you will draw.
* Insert the needle into the vial through the center of the rubber stopper.
* Inject the air into the vial. Leave needle in the vial.
* Turn the vial upside down with the needle still inside.
* Pull back the plunger again to the desired dosage mark on your needle.
* Check your needle for any air bubbles, tap the needle so they rise to the top and then push the plunger to remove them.
3. Select the injection site.
* You can inject anywhere on the body where there is a higher fatty layer.
* Always vary the injection site.
* Never inject any bruised, swollen or scarred areas.
4. Clean the injection site.
* Clean a two-inch area of the selected site with an alcohol swab.
* Let the area dry.
5. Actual injection.
* Using the hand you write with, hold the needle over the area you have cleaned.
* With your other hand pinch two to three inches on either side of the area you have cleaned.
* Using a quick motion, insert the needle into the pinched area. The needle should go all the way into the skin.
* Push the needle plunger until all is out of the needle.
* Pull the needle straight out.
* Apply gentle pressure to the site with the alcohol wipe.
* Do not rub the injection site.

How much is a ml, cc, iu?


ml = milliliter. This is a VOLUME measurement. it is 1/1000 of a liter. When talking about water or similar liquids, it is equivalent to one cubic centimeter.

cc = cubic centimeter. This is also a VOLUME measurement. Most syringes measure their capacity in cc's. If you have a 1cc syringe, it will hold 1ml of liquid.
iu = international unit. This is a unit used to measure the activity (that is, the effect) of many vitamins and drugs. For each substance to which this unit applies, there is an international agreement specifying the biological effect expected with a dose of 1 IU. Other quantities of the substance are then expressed as multiples of this standard. This also means that this measurement is not based on sheer volume or weight of the substance, but rather the effect.
mg = milligram. This is a WEIGHT measurement. It is 1/1000 of a gram. the amount of chemical substance is often measured in milligrams. For injectable solutions, this will be reported as a concentration of weight to volume, such as mg/ml (milligrams per milliliter). In the case of orally administered substances, the weight of chemical is labeled, although the actual weight of the pill/capsule may be much higher, because of the use of filler substances. This means that a small pill may be much more potent than a large pill, so don't judge a pill based on its size, but the actual amount of substance for which it is labeled as.

mcg = microgram = 1/1000 of a mg (milligram) There are one thousand micrograms in one milligram.

Conversion factors:
1000 mcg (microgram) = 1 mg (milligram)
1000 mg (milligram) = 1 g (gram)
1000 g (gram) = 1 kg (kilogram)
1000 ml (milliliter) = 1 liter
1ml (water) = 1cc (water)
Q. What is a Peptide?
A. Peptides are cell messengers that nourish, repair, and send neural-messages, which naturally stimulate diminished collagen and other important skin tissues as well as relax repetitive wrinkle-causing facial expressions. Peptides are found in nature, but are lab-enhanced for safety, maximum efficacy and stability.

Peptides are small protein fragments. A peptide molecule is formed by joining two or more amino acids. When the number of amino acids is less than about 50, these molecules are named peptides while larger sequences are referred to as proteins. The amino acids are coupled by a peptide bond, a special linkage in which the nitrogen atom of one amino acid binds to the carboxyl carbon atom of another. Peptides are present in every living cell and possess a variety of biochemical activities. They appear as enzymes, hormones, antibiotics, receptors, etc.

Q. How should the peptide(s) be stored?
A. The lyophilized product should be stored in the refrigerator. Only place in the freezer for long term storage. Peptides can be good for two years or more.

Q: What purity do I need for my experiments?
A. The final purity of a peptide is very important and depends on the type of experimentation you are doing:
• For non-sensitive screening assays crude or >75% is recommended.
• For immunogen grade >85% is recommended.
• For receptor/ligand studies, bio-assay studies, or cell studies >95% is recommended.
• For structural studies >98% is recommended.
Q. What should the peptide(s) be reconstituted (mixed) with?
A. When in doubt reconstitute with Bacteriostatic Water (BW) for Human Growth Hormone (HGH), HCG, PT-141, Melanotan peptides (M-I, MT-II), both GHRHs (CJC-1295, tetra-sub or modified GRF(1-29) and Sermorelin) & GHRPs (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin & Ipamorelin). Sterile water does not contain benzyl alcholol as preservative and should be used within days.


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

so in a 5ml vial what is the process? just the same but 5ml BW and it will be 5mgs?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 4, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> so in a 5ml vial what is the process? just the same but 5ml BW and it will be 5mgs?



Add 2.5 ml of BAC water and your GTG


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> Add 2.5 ml of BAC water and your GTG



so how many pin of 100mcg will give you?? just kind of confuse GR


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Good info tnx


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 26, 2012)

to reconstitute 1 mg you use 1 cc of water when drawn into a insulen pin to the 10 mark that gives you 100mcg correct?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

look up peptide calculator dot com.


----------

